# Bobcats top Pacers in Jackson's home debut



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> It was Stephen Jackson's home debut with the Charlotte Bobcats and it marked Tyler Hansbrough's first professional game back in North Carolina. Then the star turned out to be somebody the fans, including Tar Heels coach Roy Williams, couldn't have expected: the old center who barely played last season. Nazr Mohammed continued his surprising turnaround Sunday, scoring 18 points and controlling the inside as Charlotte snapped a seven-game losing streak with a 104-88 victory over the Indiana Pacers.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10414668/Bobcats-top-Pacers-in-Jackson's-home-debut


----------

